# NorthWest's Luggage Weight Limit



## wbtimesharer (May 22, 2006)

Man, just got back from Cancun, and I am extremely peeved with Northwest and will be sending them my thoughts. My wife and I  departed  via Milwaukee last week and checked in two pieces of luggage.  Their card concerning weight and dimensions at the airport stated 100 LBs and neither of our pieces had any issues.

Packed up on Saturday in Cancun and went to the airport.  Suddenly my luggage was 25 over the limit which magically had dropped to 50 LBs there.  My wifes was within 2 LBs of the max.   Our choice was either to step out of line, find some quiet place, and try to drop 25 LBs or pay $50US for the extra weight.  So we paid.  Couple right behind us also got nailed.

So if you are headed to Cancun, beware the regulations.

Bill


----------



## derb (May 22, 2006)

Are you saying you saw a sign alowing a 100# bag?  If so, the heaviest bag I have ever seen was 70# on  international flights, even that has been dropped to 50# by many international airlines.  You may have misread the sign, perhaps it was 100# total weight of 2 bags.


----------



## "Roger" (May 22, 2006)

Northwest will not accept any piece of luggage that weighs over 100 lbs with or without penalty.  They simply won't take it.  That is probably what the sign that you saw was referring to.

Their luggage limit varies depending partly upon domestic vs. international, partly depending upon what class you are flying.  It is 50 lb. per passagenger in economy class, 70 lbs. in first class.  

Just be aware that you might have caught a break when you flew down in not having to pay a penalty.


----------



## SherryS (May 23, 2006)

NW has been at the "50 lb limit per bag, and you may check 2 bags" for quite a while now.  Maybe that is where you got the "100 lb" idea.


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2006)

Most airlines now have a 50lb limit per checked bag.


----------



## camachinist (May 23, 2006)

> Luggage Measurement
> Luggage is measured by adding length, width and height to determine the total number of linear inches/centimeters.
> 
> * Northwest will accept luggage up to a maximum of 50 pounds (23 kg) and a total linear dimension of 62 inches (158 cm) per piece at no charge.
> ...



http://www.nwa.com/travel/luggage/checked.html

Additionally, it is important to note (and this can be confusing to infrequent flyers) that the rules run with the operating carrier, unless otherwise overruled by the alliance (Star, One-World, Sky-Team, etc) rules. IOW, a codeshare on a partner airline (which may not be an alliance member) is governed by the operating carriers rules, not the rules of the issuing carrier, except if the operating carrier is a member of the same alliance as the issuing one and alliance rules supercede the operating carrier's rules.

Confused?? 

Keep checked luggage to 50 lbs per piece and two pieces and carryons to one legal (typically 9x14x22) and one personal item and you'll be fine 9 times out of 10. I pack our bags to 40 and weigh each one. Airport scales are notorious for errors 

Oh, also, it doesn't hurt to peruse the rules on each airline's web site prior to travel. The above took about 10 seconds to find and 30 seconds to peruse. I find airline web sites to be virtual treasure troves of information. Print out the important stuff 

Pat


----------



## derb (May 24, 2006)

Always pack a collapsable AWOL bag, tagged of course, on the top of one of your checked bags.  Makes it easy to take out a few things at the counter.


----------

